# Just bought a 1949 Schwinn Excelisor Green Phantom



## cyberpaull (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm very excited! I have been looking for this year and model for some time. Needs work. I think I'm going to fully restore this one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope that is really a '50 model as the green and red versions weren't introduced until 1950. v/r Shawn


----------



## antque (Apr 27, 2012)

*Restoration*

I personally would not restore that bike, it looks too good as it is, remember it's only original once,


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 27, 2012)

I would not restore this bike!Is this a recent ebay win?
There is a 3 page thread right now on the schwinn forum discussing whether red and green were available in 49.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd be interested in the serial number to get an exact date on the build.

I also agree that it looks too nice to do any sort of re-paint on.  The pic is pretty small, but the bike looks to be at least a 7.  Any re-paint would just be an expensive way to lower the value.

Great score. The early ones are really neat.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 27, 2012)

*It is a 49'*



Freqman1 said:


> I hope that is really a '50 model as the green and red versions weren't introduced until 1950. v/r Shawn




It is a 49'  Serial # F337***  11/16/49


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 27, 2012)

*It is a 49'*



greenephantom said:


> I'd be interested in the serial number to get an exact date on the build.
> 
> I also agree that it looks too nice to do any sort of re-paint on.  The pic is pretty small, but the bike looks to be at least a 7.  Any re-paint would just be an expensive way to lower the value.
> 
> ...






It is a 49'  Serial # F337***  11/16/49


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the build date.  Very nice early Green.  The additional photos are great, wonderfully preserved bike.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Boris (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm with those who say "DON'T RESTORE".

P.S. You're drooling again, Geoff.


----------



## Stingman (Apr 27, 2012)

Green Phantoms are my favorite! Clean it up, but don't restore it! Awesome bike!


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 27, 2012)

*I guess I will not restore*

After everybody saying I should not restore. Maybe I will pass on restoring.  Thanks Guys.


----------



## snickle (Apr 28, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> After everybody saying I should not restore. Maybe I will pass on restoring.  Thanks Guys.




If my Mom found out you wanted to restore this, she would hit you with her sandal!


----------

